# Organic milk spoils faster?



## PixelDust (Jun 16, 2005)

Since we switched to organic, I have had a heck of a time with our milk! We drink a *lot* of milk and almost never failed to finish a gallon of non-organic before it went bad. But it seems that more than half the time, our organic milk goes bad before we can finish it. Last night I poured a glass of milk from a newly-opened container, took a drink, and spat it right back out on the kitchen floor. There was a chunk in my mouth!









Anybody else have this experience? Any advice? I am really tired of wasting money on organic milk that goes off, but I *don't* want to go back to non-organic.


----------



## ladywolf (Aug 20, 2004)

I have not had this problem. I have more luck with organic then non-organic. Could it be where you are buying it and the refergeration? Also, if it is a grocery store, the refergeration to the store in the truck? Milk stays fresher longer when it maintains lower then 40 degrees.

If it is at all feasible, is there another nearby source for organic milk?


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

We use farm fresh milk and have found the cleaner the jars and equiment that touch the milk the longer it lasts.

We use to get milk from people and could keep the milk 2 weeks+ beofre it went bad. They steralized EVERYTHING.

Then we had to start getting milk from somewhere else and IF I got my milk jars back the milk would make it a week. But if I got someone elses jar it woulnt even last a week. My jars are dishwashed.

They at my urging got a dishwasher and all milking stuff is dishwashed milk lasts about 2 weeks now









All of that to say I wonder how clean the place is. Though I imagine they pasterize the milk?


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

Most conventional milk and some organic is ultra-pasturized and will keep for a very long time. (Heated to a higher temp than regular pasturization.) We buy organic that has been pasturized, but not ultra-pasturized. It doesn't keep nearly as long, but it tastes much better.


----------



## rebeccalizzie (Apr 1, 2005)

Heck, I like organic milk partially because it lasts so long! I buy the ultra pasturized stuff--we only go through a half gallon every two weeks or so, so I need it to stay good for a long time!


----------



## PixelDust (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the good info! I'll try another milk source, and maybe some unpasteurized, too.


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

*laughs*

The chuck you spit out was actually *cream* in my opinion!
I am in Germany and always buy organic milk for me and DD in glass bottles. Before even opening it for the first time I have to shake the bottle in order to kind of 'dissolve' the cream on top of the milk. When I then warm a bottle of milk for Leonie it has yellow rings of fat swimming on top of the milk which neither bothers me nor dd. I remember that as a child I used to love to eat that 'cream-top' with a spoon









Valerie
*Leonie born Jan.12, 2004


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi, I have had some problems also. I purchased organic milk at Fred Meyers and when I went home and drank from it. It was awful. Tasted like a barnyard. I called to complain and the cs rep said that it was probably taken away from the cooler and then put back. They sent me a coupon for another gallon and the second one was perfect. So my guess is that it was not cooled properly.

I hope you find a better source.

Nancy


----------



## PixelDust (Jun 16, 2005)

It may have been cream, but if it was, it wasn't like any other cream I've ever had. It was -- sorry for the image -- like a mouthful of mucus. I would love to think it was cream, but is there enough fat in a half gallon of 2% to make cream?

How nice to have milk so milky that you can skim cream from it!


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Not likely to be cream. Pasteurized milk is almost always homogenized, and if it was 2% I can guarantee it was. If the milk was seperating or curdling in any way, it's because it was rancid. If it's within it's dates, I would take it back to the store.

If you only use a little bit of milk, you can freeze it. Homogenized milk freezes wonderfully. Raw milk curdles a bit in freezing. It's not unhealthful or anything, but seein little floaters in your coffee takes some getting used to


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PixelDust*
It may have been cream, but if it was, it wasn't like any other cream I've ever had. It was -- sorry for the image -- like a mouthful of mucus. I would love to think it was cream, but is there enough fat in a half gallon of 2% to make cream?

How nice to have milk so milky that you can skim cream from it!


Well. I have cream on top of dd whole milk which is 3.8% and my milk which has 1.5% as well.
If it didn´t taste sour or bitter it was cream for sure


----------



## ULTRAPUREMILK (Aug 11, 2014)

*Organic Milk - Ultra Pure Milk*

Hello,

I am Suresh M Shah owing the brand ULTRA PURE MILK ,just before month I have started marketing a unique product called ULTRA PURE MILK through Farmer's Market,This product is 100 % free from all sort of #Adulteration in milk. I did lot of research in last 18 month and finally i have concluded that 100% milk in #Mumbai is heavily adulterated with chemicals and toxin and not fit for human consumption ,but unknowingly we are drinking white poison every morning which very badly affecting life of all the people who consume milk by way of loss of concentration in kids as well as adult,uncontrollable diabetes,high blood pressure,cancer and lot of lever and stomach disease and slow development of infants and kids.This is long term health and financial hazardous effect on whole society. I educate people to stop consuming milk at all or at least switch to Ultra Pure Milk, Ultra Pure Milk is free from all sort of chemicals and deadly toxin like oxytocin, caustic soda,urea ,formaldehyde , blood , puss and egg powder. I am trying to give all mumbaikar the taste of real Fresh Milk (Organic Milk)at their kitchen everyday morning ,I even don't trust dealer and distributor ,I have our own supply chain which caters to Mumbai. I could isolate more then 100 family from drinking white poison and all the family is happily switched to ULTRA PURE MILK and more and more family is joining in this organic movement. This will make lot of impact in health of society and people will be healthy and wealthy for rest of their life. We also give you the FREE TRIAL for 3 DAYS to taste and experience the difference of fresh raw milk, and FREE Home Delivery in Mumbai. For more details please mail or call us - Mobile: 09821118738, Email: [email protected], Website: www.ultrapuremilk.com


----------

